# bob is coming over



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

hi guys bobzilla is coming over tuesday night. i need to get my hands on lots of news papers. anybody want to buy some corn


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Heck you don't need lots of newspapers....just push his nose in it..... Yell BAD ZILLA !!!!!..... and then put him out in the yard.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Diapers*

Check at Wal-Mart or Pets Plus for diapers to be on the safe side, maybe a can of Air-Wick also. It may come in Red Racing Oil or Super lll Burnt smell aroma, not sure...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Toss down a bale of straw or Cedar shavings for a formal event!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Let's race......Zoooooooooooooom baby!*

John,

Hey maybe I can cast up some fake Vomit real quick....Raaaaaaaaaaaaaalph....oh man look at that...sorry!

Lots of cool stuff here....OH YEAH! http://www.prankplace.com/fun_petpuke.htm?KBID=1103&sub=fakebarf&gclid=CJ71tPbt5ZMCFRcZsgodoGIdZA

Looking forward to the Steak Dinner, steamed veggies and Wine...right John? 

Can't wait to see your new slot cars man...yeah! :hat: It's your Birtday...it's a party...Sweet Iowa slot car fun times man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttt...zilla (Excuse me)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Steak Dinner????*

John... If I may suggest... Make your Bob happy and healthy with the perfect balance of real wholesome ingredients, quality nutrition and great taste... He'll only *think* he's being spoiled!! nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG Dats funny! Zilla - chow....LOLOLOLOL.

Better watch out Bob next they'll be trying to trick you into the car for a ride to the vet.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Here me bark...WOOF, WOOF, WOOF!*



Bill Hall said:


> OMG Dats funny! Zilla - chow....LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Better watch out Bob next they'll be trying to trick you into the car for a ride to the vet.



ND...you crack me up...RALMAO

Bill...Just as long as I get to hang my head out the window...woof, woof, slobber, slobber, drool, drool...Just drive by HTERS on the way please!

Bob...likes to chase the Gravy Train wagon...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A good opputunity to expand your product line.

Zilla snacks to soak up some of that mullet beer!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

OMg, that was wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy to funny, or I 'm tired.. nope gotta go with funny...Bob get away from the dogs dish.. bad bob bad... go lay down...lol


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob, if your going to visit someone your losing out on valuable customizing time. I figured it out, Bob, like Bill Hall are retired millionaires and have 28 hours a day to screw with slots.
I hear that Bobzilla is secretly the owner of the Hooters chain and watch.........Hooters will soon be releasing their own secret formula MULLET BEER soon.

I don't know how Bill got his money, LOL.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dunno HOW Zilla does it myself Ed. Must be smoke and mirrors coupled with something in that Coke Zero he's always swilling. I think it reacts with the Zilla snacks to form some kind of superhuman car modeling enzyme. 

My secret? Kids are all growed up and flexible work hours.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

great ideas. but its tuesday and i dont have any newspaper or time for walmart for gerbil bedding. and if bob has a hooters i have never been invited and i let him poop on the floor.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

win43 said:


> Heck you don't need lots of newspapers....just push his nose in it..... Yell BAD ZILLA !!!!!..... and then put him out in the yard.


every time i put him in the yard he hurts his neck chasing my neighbors


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The day after?.... One word John.*

*SERVPRO*... Like it never even happened. nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> *SERVPRO*... like it never happened. nd


 
nd,
Good one! 
LMAO......OFD


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Servpro...ralmao*



sethndaddy said:


> Bob, if your going to visit someone your losing out on valuable customizing time. I figured it out, Bob, like Bill Hall are retired millionaires and have 28 hours a day to screw with slots.
> I hear that Bobzilla is secretly the owner of the Hooters chain and watch.........Hooters will soon be releasing their own secret formula MULLET BEER soon.
> 
> I don't know how Bill got his money, LOL.


I wish Ed...oh how I wish! LOL (*snicker, snicker* That Mullet Beer is going to make me even more Millions...YES!) :woohoo:

Nuther and John you guys are cracking me up...RALMAO...like it never happened...har :lol:

Had a blast at Johns Tuesday and then Wednesday we had Tornadoes. Dang that is 2 whole nights of build time lost. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Bob...gotta go build right now...zilla


----------

